# Augie and Finn



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am going to start a new thread for my guys so I can just add to it when I have anything to say about either of them.

I took these photos this morning after they had been running around in their play yard. Had to get Finn's Ya-Ya's worked out - he is one manic dude lately. You can see he is about the same size as Augie now. His hair is quite pouffy, however - that isn't all dog there. I noticed in these photos of the two of them together that their coloring is almost exactly opposite each other.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What photos Linda?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oops, hit the send button before I loaded the photos!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Finn is adorable, Linda, and you KNOW we all love Augie!!! They look so cute together... Finn seems to be holding a lot of color!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So far, Karen, he is holding a lot of color. When he was smaller, he had a lot of black tips which, as his hair is growing out, makes it look grayish in areas, but the new hair coming in, especially on his back, is a deep gold color. He still has a little black around his nose and at the base of his ears that is still coming in black from the roots. I will have to remember to try to separate his hair and get a photo of his back. He just does NOT sit still very well at all for photos. I hear his sister is the same way. I am still waiting for a photo update of her, but I hear she is as much a pistol as Finn is!  Kind of funny as the parents are both rather mellow!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

They are adorable !! They look so great together. Love your set up in the garden. Is that a super big expen for them?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful coloring on both pups!! They look like they are just bursting with personality!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

they are gorgeous!! can't belive how grown up Finn is!!! their coloring IS very complimentary, ALMOST like you planned it! LOL that's so great that Finn is holding so much color! I am trying to come to grips with having a "white dog" as Tillie has lost nearly all of her coloring and the apricot she DOES have just makes her look dirty! LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They're beautiful. I'm floored as to how grown up Finn looks!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

What beautiful boys you have, and they do compiment each other wonderfully!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Linda. Love your expen. That must have been expensive. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, Linda, they are so cute. Finn looks like he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OMG they are really a striking pair! Sooo cute,!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my, Finn does look as big as Augie! They look so cute together. I love the yard, too!

Tammy: Abby has that same look - like she's a little dingy in places! I feel like I have to point out that her hair is "pale gold" in places - not really dirty!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha TOTALLY Kathie! glad to know I'm not the only one! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, thanks for the photos! I've always loved Augie's looks, and Finn has sure grown!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all for such nice comments on my boys! Tammy, I am not sure what you mean by 'it ALMOST looks like I planned it' with regard to their coloring. Of course, it was planned!!! ound: Oh, OK, yes, that was a lie!! :biggrin1: Although I love the black and whites, I didn't want a black and white that would stand next to Augie with his coloring as I thought it would make him look very dingy and dirty. Pretty much any other color was OK. And, yes, that is a big ex-pen. I wanted something that I could easily move and be easy to shape around the oval shape of the area and that they couldn't crawl underneath. It is six ex-pens hooked together. 

We went away for about three days the end of last week. We boarded Augie and Finn. I am not sure what they did with Finn - I think they blew him up (like a balloon :biggrin1 - he has looked huge to me ever since we got back!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Very handsome guys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love your pictures...we just need more of them of course! And...we need some information on all the crazy antics these two get into.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pictures and it does look like you planned it....they are both adorable. Maybe Finn will mellow out with age, Yogi is, although he still plays too ruff.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Augie's colouring is stunning,and unusual,whilst Finn does seem to be retaining his colour,what a handsome couple.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I love your boys linda .. Wow! Finn did grow. And my my my,,,awesome color too. He matches Augie


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

They are such handsome boys! I was going to say beautiful but they might get offended.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so big! And their coloring is the opposite  How old is he now? I hope you get a picture of his sister soon ! I would love to see how she looks now Have you looked up Sparkies lines? Its fun to see. I started a trend awhile back and showed pictures of some the ones I liked the most. I'll see if I can find it. 
I think this is Fynns great grand Mother


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the compliments on my boys.  It just remains to be seen how much color Finn retains - never know with these guys, do we? All part of the fun.  My 'baby' just turned 7 months today! :Cry:



The Laughing Magpie said:


> Great pictures and it does look like you planned it....they are both adorable. Maybe Finn will mellow out with age, Yogi is, although he still plays too ruff.


I am thinking Finn will probably mellow with age as well. Augie was hyper as a puppy too, but in a different way. I took the boys out for walks yesterday, separately, and it finally dawned on me that Finn has been sooooo much easier to walk. He started out from the get-go heeling with a loose leash. He gets a bit too far forward and he checks himself - in the beginning, it made his walk a bit jerky/start and go, but he has gotten the hang of it pretty darned well. I swear I worked with Augie for a good year and a half with pulling on leash and then he would decide to do a RLH in a circle around me and wrap me up with the leash. People would get a good laugh at my expense. I quickly learned to reel him in, ignore him and not move until the devil that momentarily possessed him went on its way.

Finn, alone, is a totally different character than Finn around Augie. He is so good about entertaining himself with his toys. He loves to shake them and let them fly and when one flies out of his sight, he searches until he finds it. I am going to have to get child locks for my lower cabinet doors, however. He is determined to get into the one where the garbage is kept. My kitchen is very small and I have nowhere else to put it (convenient). It wouldn't surprise me in the least, however, if he reached his paw in and figured out how to pull down the little latch.

Just this past week, I am seeing a change in Augie's behavior toward Finn. As a friend told me, maybe Augie feels that Finn is a big boy now and it is time to 'take off the gloves'! Before, he pretty much would just let Finn get away with taking the toys, or whatever. I hear more growling and sometimes a snarl, and Augie has even tried to hump Finn, where Finn has always been the one doing that. And I will see Finn start to go for Augie, but then will stop and back off. So, don't know what all that means. And I am also seeing more playing as equals where, before, Augie seemed more careful of Finn. It is pretty wild when they decide to play chase and wrestle through the house!

As others with more than one Hav have commented on the forum, it is very interesting to watch the dynamics of their interactions - not that I understand what it all means! :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> He is so big! And their coloring is the opposite  How old is he now? I hope you get a picture of his sister soon ! I would love to see how she looks now Have you looked up Sparkies lines? Its fun to see. I started a trend awhile back and showed pictures of some the ones I liked the most. I'll see if I can find it.
> I think this is Fynns great grand Mother


Yes, he is a big boy! And he looks especially big with all that pouffy hair! I haven't tried weighing him. He is such a squiggle butt - it is hard just to get him to sit still for a quick photo. Billie said she couldn't get Darla to sit still for a photo either. I like the coloring of his great grandmother. I wonder what the rest of her coloring is like. He is 7 months today.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I'm getting way to side tract today! 
Her is Fynns grandmother and grandfather  One looks like Finn, well some of the same color and one looks like Zoey 
This is Zoeys and Finns father's Sire and Dam the black and white is the female.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So Zoey is Finn's Auntie?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> So Zoey is Finn's Auntie?


No, I think they are considered half siblings? Suzi??? Zoey and Finn have the same father and different mothers who are not related - at least I don't think they are.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn was doing the funniest thing today. We got them some of those Pet Stages toys that have no stuffing, shaped like big sausages - I think a monkey, two of them - that is the only one we have been able to find of the small ones. They are great. He would jump up on the couch with one and let it go and it would roll off the couch and he would hang his head over the edge and watch it fall and roll on the floor. Then go get it and repeat. If it didn't roll off the couch, he would give it a little nudge. He is a character! 

We have gotten a couple of the larger ones, one is purple with fabric tails on it. Because Augie thinks it is so great, I have saved it to get him revved up in Agility class.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Some recent photos of the Hairy One. When he is wet, he is about a third this size. 

2nd photo - chewing on Lamb's ear
3rd photo - shows his newer hair color. Can see where it is wavy and the darker puppy hair, which looks gray these days, is growing out.

Finn is now 7.5 months old.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Love the second pic. Adorable.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

another cousin it! He has thick hair! Love his color.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! It looks like he's going to be a beautiful blonde!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Finn is such a handsome boy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> another cousin it! He has thick hair! Love his color.


I think he might be getting some big boy hair. I am seeing a bit of matting, especially at the base of the ears and in his nether regions. And the last time I bathed him, it took me much longer to dry him. I used to think his hair was a bit thin as he dried so fast. Not so much any more!  He is ever so soft. I do hope he keeps his gold color with the touches of black on his muzzle, base of ears and tip of tail. But, no matter, he is quite a character and we will keep him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love seeing your boys Linda! Augie and Finn are darling together! I thought when I saw Finn's picture next to Augie that he looked like a "grown up puppy". I would bet he is close to full grown now? Then it is just a matter of his coat growing out. Love his color and your havanese rainbow colors. :becky:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

A few photos from today. I was taking photos, trying to get them at different angles so I could get ideas for drawing my quilt block for the forum quilt.

My favorite two fannies! 

Finn always looks darker in photos than he does in real life.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree - cute butts! Finn has the cutest little face - love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!!! Finn looks like he's staying REALLY red!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, those photos are deceptive. He really is not that red. This one is closer to the tone, but still looks darker than he really is. The camera seems to really pick up the color and make it more pronounced. This is the hairdo he came home with from the boarding place in October. As you can see, the topknots (two of them) didn't last long! They had bathed him and obviously brushed as they were drying him - something I have difficulty doing with my present setup, which is to dry him on my lap! 

One thing I have noticed about the guys lately is that Augie is not trying to escape from Finn nearly as much. Finn is still just allowed mainly in the family room, because he has shown me he is not ready for free roam in the whole downstairs (lifted his leg on the chair where Augie usually sits in the living room). Many times Augie would want back in the living room, where Finn couldn't go, to get away from him. But I haven't seen that happen in a couple of weeks now. eace:

Yeah, this photo isn't even right. He is not this dark. He is more of a dark straw color with a touch of black around his ears, chin, neck and tail, very little of which is going to remain as it is mainly on the ends, and and some darker gold in places, and some cream. And I wish he would quit rubbing his topknot out, because I think he has pretty eyes. I am having to bathe him about once a week now, because he starts smelling like pee. Augie has never smelled like pee - EVER. I mainly wanted to show how long his hair is getting and how big he is getting. 

Augie usually looks more black in photos than he really is as well.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, he is gorgeous Linda!!! how much is he weighing nowadays??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, he is gorgeous Linda!!! how much is he weighing nowadays??


Thank you, Kathie, Karen and Tammy! I really have no idea how much he weighs. He is larger than Augie, who weighs about 12.5 lbs., but I don't think he is quite as heavy, but close. Don't have a decent scale here. He has such 'big' hair that he looks way larger than he is, although he is going to be a good-sized boy. He fills up more space in my arms than Augie does, but Augie feels more dense/solid, but he is 2.5 years older.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is growing up so nicely I don't have to worry about top knots anymore Zoeys hair above her eyes have gotten bitten off in the wiled play around here Its just enough to hold her longer bangs up. Good going Maddie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We woke up to around 6-8 inches of snow this morning. We don't get snow often here. It is nice for a day or two, but I am glad we don't have to deal with months of the stuff!  Melting snowballs off the feet, drying them, etc. Poor Augie couldn't find a place to go potty. Finally shoveled a spot for him. Finn didn't have a problem going in the snow. Took them out to their play area and let them run around a bit. Here are a few photos of them playing. And, by golly, I think it worked that I didn't have to re-size the photos first!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the new pictures Linda! They are too cute. Rex loved the snow too took him out for a bit and he just had a blast. I'm like you and glad we don't have to deal with the snow all the time!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see what Rex looks like at Finns age they have so much of the same coloring!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great pictures!!! Looks like they are having so much fun...I know what ya mean about the snowballs forming all over them!! Pretty coats!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Oowwww, Linda, your two boys are magnificent! Luv the pic of them running together. They do seem to have so much fun in the snow :whoo:.
When I see your two together like this i just can't wait to bring my baby home :biggrin1:.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, they did have a good time! In another part of the yard, it was a little deeper and Augie was having a hard time. He was hopping like a rabbit, looking for a place to potty in his regular area, wondering where his 'grass' was probably, and finally just sat and had to rest. Finn is taller and more powerful and I don't think there is anything that will slow that one down. I have threatened to quit buying the Energizer batteries for him....and get the cheap store brand!  

Oh, and yesterday, Finn dismantled his potty tray (UgoDog); there is a divided grate that covers the top of the tray. He took the grate out of the tray and shoved it under the stove. 

Sena, while I have seen the photos and think your new little girl is absolutely darling, all desire for another puppy has totally left me! If I had gotten Finn first, he would have been an only child! ound: I love him to bits, but he is a handful!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

those pictures area adorable! We are expecting some snow this weekend, I can't wait to see how Toby reacts to it. I know Bumi loves it!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> ...all desire for another puppy has totally left me! If I had gotten Finn first, he would have been an only child! ound: I love him to bits, but he is a handful!


But I'm sure you would do it again :biggrin1:. 
I know there will be days that I will be thinking why did I want another one in the first place lol, my life with Fedja was so perfect etc, but I know these will past. I must say, while I love puppies I'm not a 'puppy person'. Can't wait to see my girl grown up. But I will do my best to enjoy her puppy hood. I know it last only for short time.
And beside, Fedja was such an easy puppy, so if this one happens to be trouble I can live with that. One out of two isn't bad, is it :biggrin1:.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How do you ever keep their coats so nice Linda, they are beautiful..I believe Finn is a beautiful color and you don't want me to know because you know red is my favorite color...you are afraid I will call "godmother dibs" on him...ound: I think you tell all these tall tales on him so I will not demand visitation rights...
Seriously they are gorgeous!!! Think about a Christmas card for next year, snow is great looking!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, You sound like a new mother who has just had a second...we get over that stage pretty fast. They look like they're having a great time. It's about time you share all that cuteness with us.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute, they look like they're having fun. Brody isn't a fan of the cold and snow (sucks for him that we get months of it). He'll tromp through it if he has his boots on. When it gets to be around -10C or so he doesn't even want to put his feet down. It's been in the -30s this week. He's not a fan. Thankfully we have his warm coat and boots and he'll do his business outside when he has those on, otherwise forget it! At home he uses his Ugodog so it's less of an issue (thankfully he doesn't dismantle his) ha ha


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh sooo cute! I love the second picture! And we say the samething...If we'd gotten Boo first, there never would have been a second dog!!! Yogi is sooooo good, and Boo is such a handful...terrorizing Yogi, chewing things up every chance she gets, barking at anything that moves outside, etc!!!!! But then again, I also believe if we'd gotten Boo first and she had been an only child for a year and a half, she'd be a much different dog! Yogi had our undivided attention, and no big sister to 'play' with, so she grew up in a totally different environment the Boo came to live in...ya know what I mean? I think Boo just has "Youngest Child Syndrome"!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sena - there are days when I wonder if I would do it again. On those days, I have threatened to pack up a knapsack with his bones, and send him off to eastern WA to his breeder!! :biggrin1: And then he will do something so cute or funny........ 
BTW, how do you pronounce Fedja?

Flynn, the camera is kind. Their coats actually look better in photos than they do 'in the real'. And Finn always looks darker and more red than he does in real life - I think. I wish I was making those tales up about him!

Robbie - I feel like a new mother - and there is a reason why people my age can't have babies!!! :biggrin1:

Tracy - if I lived where it got that cold, my guys would both be trained to the UgoDog! Brrrrr. I went out yesterday to knock the heavy wet snow off the branches of the evergreens - I had garden gloves on, and my hands froze in no time! I can't imagine what it must feel like to these little guys to walk out in such cold snow. 

Stacey - in that second photo, Finn has the requisite leaf in his mouth. I could not believe, in all that snow, he was able to find a leaf! Boo sounds just like Finn! How old is Boo? Yes, it makes me wonder what Finn would have been like as an only dog first, with no one to terrorize and our undivided attention. Good point.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda, your stories of what Finn does make me laugh out loud. He shoved the grate under the stove?? He certainly is a busy boy.

They certainly look like they are enjoying the snow! I love Augies face in the top right photo-the one where they are running. Photos come up differently based on what computer I am on so it might not be the top right to everyone!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> BTW, how do you pronounce Fedja?


Let see... There is two syllables: FE and DJA.
You pronounce FE like in English word FELLOW. DJ is actually one letter in my native language ('Ð' is proper way to write 'DJ'), and pronounced as very soft J in JOY. A would sound like the last letter A in America . 
Hope it helps lol.
Edit: Fedja is diminutive of Russian name Fyodor, and means "divine gift" or "God's gift".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

My husband is from Russia and we considered the name Fyodor when I was pregnant with our son!!  and.... refering to your other thread, i love the name Sasha!! in fact... my HUSBAND also considered this as a possible name for our son. LOL until he realized that in America Sasha is NOT a BOYS name (it is in russia!) LOL  Same thing with Ivan (pronounced EE-VON) ... LOL it was hard finding good Russian names that work in our culture!!! Sergei was another one that my husband REALLY wanted but I'm like we are NOT naming our son that because kids are MEAN and Sergei=SirGay when being taunted on the playground!! 
anywhoooo... sorry for threadi jacking just had to share!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Linda - LOL! Boo is a leaf freak too! Because of this, I raked up (almost) all the leaves in the puppy yard about a week before our first snow, which just came about a week ago! And so far, she hasn't found any to bring in the house since it snowed...now sticks and twigs are another story..... Boo is 13 1/2 months old. Her breeder says she's just like her Mom, and that her Mom settled down by the time she was 2 years old. And despite her naughtiness, she does bring us oodles of joy and love! She is our snuggle-bug (if she's lying down, she must be touching one of us), as apposed to Yogi, who likes to lay by herself. Boo has such a zest for life, it's hard not to be smiling while you watch her joy in everything she does! And she has such precious eyes!

Sena - I was telling my Mom and Dad about you and how you live only half an hour from Dennis. Dad was then talking to his sister about the whole Dutch family name, and he found out from her that someone in the family had researched it. Apparently our ancester, John Leliefeld, lived in Aarlanderveen, South Holland, Netherlands, (and the cemetary there, has alot of Leliefelds buried in it) and came to America in 1843. Dad says this place is apparently close to where Dennis lives, but he wasn't interested in going there. Anyway, meeting you have started quite a lot of family-tree talk in my family, which I've found very interesting!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, thanks for sharing some pictures of the boys in the snow. Of course, my favorite is the running in the snow! I figured Finn had a leaf in his mouth since we see that a lot around here, too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the snow pictures! You guys got lucky up north we only had about a inch. Now its all rain and flooding.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> On those days, I have threatened to pack up a knapsack with his bones, and send him off to eastern WA to his breeder!! :biggrin1:














TilliesMom said:


> LOL it was hard finding good Russian names that work in our culture!!!


I'm big fun of Russian names, and literature. While I find Sergei to be a beautiful name your boy is lucky you didn't choose that one lol. In my country Sasha works for both genders. But actually in the past nobody's name was really Sasha, but rather a short form for Alexander/Alexandra, only recently has it become name on his own. Also in my cuntry 99% of female names end with letter A, so Sasha does sound more feminine because of that. Curious, what did you choose in the end ?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> Sena - I was telling my Mom and Dad about you and how you live only half an hour from Dennis...Apparently our ancester, John Leliefeld, lived in Aarlanderveen, South Holland, Netherlands...!


I'm beginning to think that a Six degrees of separation theory really works


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sena - thank you for the pronunciation guide! I won't have to say it three different ways when I come across it to be sure I have all the possibilities covered!! :biggrin1:

Stacey - Finn isn't a snuggle bug yet. He doesn't stop moving long enough to snuggle. At his last vet exam, the vet said he was very fit - I said he ought to be - he is constantly on the go, hopping, leaping, running, jumping. Ants in his pants! But he is hilarious. And has that 'zest' you speak of. His breeder said his parents were both very calm, mellow dogs, and that is certainly the indication we got when we visited on two occasions. He probably will mellow out somewhat. Augie didn't like to be held until he was over a year old. And now, he is a big snuggler. 

Our snow is gone! We have been getting a lot of rain. Areas around Portland and south having major flooding. It had been such a beautiful winter here until about a week ago. Wow, how fast it can change! 

Suzi, I was surprised that you did not get more snow!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> My husband is from Russia and we considered the name Fyodor when I was pregnant with our son!!  and.... refering to your other thread, i love the name Sasha!! in fact... my HUSBAND also considered this as a possible name for our son. LOL until he realized that in America Sasha is NOT a BOYS name (it is in russia!) LOL  Same thing with Ivan (pronounced EE-VON) ... LOL it was hard finding good Russian names that work in our culture!!! Sergei was another one that my husband REALLY wanted but I'm like we are NOT naming our son that because kids are MEAN and Sergei=SirGay when being taunted on the playground!!
> anywhoooo... sorry for threadi jacking just had to share!


Hi Tammy,in England,Sasha is a fairly popular boys name,and has been for several years,it's funny how across the pond names can be so different,it's not as though we speak a different languages!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow really! awesome! Somehow "Sasha" is the little boys version of the name "Paul" .... as long as I live I will never be able to figure that one out! LOL
All fo dh's family thinks it is VERY strange that we call our son by his FULL (i.e. 'adult') name and not by the 'child' version which is "Kola" ... LOL I'm sorry, but my son would SO be teased if we called him Kola... as in COCA COLA.  kids can be so mean


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> wow really! awesome! Somehow "Sasha" is the little boys version of the name "Paul" .... as long as I live I will never be able to figure that one out! LOL
> All fo dh's family thinks it is VERY strange that we call our son by his FULL (i.e. 'adult') name and not by the 'child' version which is "Kola" ... LOL I'm sorry, but my son would SO be teased if we called him Kola... as in COCA COLA.  kids can be so mean


Tammy, did I just miss it, or did you say what his 'adult' name is? Oh wow, I would never have thought about Sergei and how it could possibly be made fun of. I have always liked that name too, and Luka (I think that is how it is spelled )


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:doh: I have just had a rude awakening! I thought I had one 'perfect' dog and one very naughty dog. It turns out I have TWO naughty dogs! I had bought some new treats at the local dog bakery for the boys. I had given each of them one of these treats at bedtime last night. They are shaped like a MilkBone dog treat, shape of a bone, made of whole wheat, cheese, bacon, whatever. Not too many ingredients. They were in a little bag, closed with a twist tie, on the dining room table. Along with some samples of another flavor of treat, and a couple of cellophane packs of 2 soup crackers each. Someone had a party last night, when the rest of the house was asleep. And it was NOT Finn!!! I couldn't believe it. And poor Finn, if he had the run of the downstairs at night along with Augie, I would have placed the blame on him! Augie has NEVER gotten on the table before - EVER! And he is not a huge eater, except he does love chicken! He got that little bag of treats down, got it open, thank goodness did not eat the twist tie, and ate all but a few of them, ate the other samples I had been given, and the crackers. He did not eat the packaging. Oh, and he took a place mat and it was down there on the floor, in front of the couch, with the crumbs. I would say the treats were a hit! But certainly a good eye opener....not to leave any food on the table. I am still in shock that it was Augie! :drama:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> :doh: I have just had a rude awakening! I thought I had one 'perfect' dog and one very naughty dog. It turns out I have TWO naughty dogs! I had bought some new treats at the local dog bakery for the boys. I had given each of them one of these treats at bedtime last night. They are shaped like a MilkBone dog treat, shape of a bone, made of whole wheat, cheese, bacon, whatever. Not too many ingredients. They were in a little bag, closed with a twist tie, on the dining room table. Along with some samples of another flavor of treat, and a couple of cellophane packs of 2 soup crackers each. Someone had a party last night, when the rest of the house was asleep. And it was NOT Finn!!! I couldn't believe it. And poor Finn, if he had the run of the downstairs at night along with Augie, I would have placed the blame on him! Augie has NEVER gotten on the table before - EVER! And he is not a huge eater, except he does love chicken! He got that little bag of treats down, got it open, thank goodness did not eat the twist tie, and ate all but a few of them, ate the other samples I had been given, and the crackers. He did not eat the packaging. Oh, and he took a place mat and it was down there on the floor, in front of the couch, with the crumbs. I would say the treats were a hit! But certainly a good eye opener....not to leave any food on the table. I am still in shock that it was Augie! :drama:


ound: Sorry, I just had to laugh!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie has NEVER gotten on the table before - EVER!


ound: Sorry, but it's sooo funny ound:. There is first time for everything lol.


motherslittlehelper said:


> Tammy, did I just miss it, or did you say what his 'adult' name is?


My question too! Is it Nikolai perhaps ?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So, now Finn is teaching naughty classes! LOL It's the only explanation!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> My question too! Is it Nikolai perhaps ?


Oh...maybe that is it! I was trying to think of names that 'Kola' would go with - didn't think of that one. That certainly fits. I like that one too!

You guys are pretty mean, however - laughing at Augie's misbehavior.  I was really counting on Augie to teach Finn, by example, how good boys behave. Not the other way around! :biggrin1:

What is really odd about this, is that Finn has not eaten all his breakfast. He always eats all his breakfast. I just noticed that his plate is still there with the majority of his breakfast still on it. Hmmmmm He was still in the kitchen this morning and I really don't think he is such a Houdini that he could have gotten himself back in there. I didn't even bother putting food out for Augie - figured he wouldn't touch it after overeating at his party. He usually doesn't eat until late morning anyway. I doubt he would have put treats through the gate to Finn. :suspicious: I also find it puzzling that Finn didn't raise a ruckus when he heard Augie getting into the treats and chowing down. I am a very light sleeper. All really weird.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> ound: Sorry, but it's sooo funny ound:. There is first time for everything lol.
> 
> My question too! Is it Nikolai perhaps ?


yes, his name is Nikolai! LOL ... and I had to do a triple take I am impressed you even knew how to spell it right!!!! NO one does here in the US... most people think he's a girl just seeing his name alone!
guess you know what "Kola" is short for, huh!? 

Bwhahahahahahhaha... Linda I really, really needed this laugh! ha ha ha sneaky little Augie!!! I love the part about the crumbs on the place mat! too funny! at least he was TRYING to be tidy, right??


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> yes, his name is Nikolai! LOL ... and I had to do a triple take I am impressed you even knew how to spell it right!!!! NO one does here in the US...


Bingo eace:. What's my price? :biggrin1: Beautiful name!
About spelling...actually nothing to be impressed with...Russian is a Slavic language, and that's the only right way to spell it lol. It's called phonetic spelling, or...you write what you say, that's all. E.g if I would write English phonetically it would be Inglisch . We don't ever need to spell things, b/c everybody knows right away how to write something. 


TilliesMom said:


> guess you know what "Kola" is short for, huh!?


I told you I was big fan of Russian names . Kolja is other often used short form for Nikolai. 


motherslittlehelper said:


> :doh: I have just had a rude awakening! I thought I had one 'perfect' dog and one very naughty dog....I am still in shock that it was Augie! :drama:


Perhaps Augie got tired of being perfect lol. He must be thinking Finn gets away with so many things, and mommy still loves him huh. Let me try...ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Perhaps Augie got tired of being perfect lol. He must be thinking Finn gets away with so many things, and mommy still loves him huh. Let me try...ound:


Or it could be a case of Augie seeing that the squeaky wheel gets the grease??! Being good doesn't get as much 'grease' (attention) as being a stinker! ound: These Havs have a lot more going on in those little heads than is apparent at first glance! I am more and more convinced! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Remember the little round squeaky toys you gave the sisters? Well Maddie is addicted to them and I bought 6 more at the show this week. I gave each dog one and had two left in a bag on my dinning room table. I caught Maddie up on the table garbing the last two out of the bag. She must be able to smell the things.
I'm surprised Finn didn't make a ruckus too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, Finn has pretty much ruined most of those round discs we had around here. Tears the stitching off. 

Here are a couple of pictures after Finn's bath yesterday.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I can't believe how big Finn has gotten!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Is he cute or what?!?!? I think you are just like Geri... making things up about that angelic face. You can send him to me any day! I suspect he and Kodi could give each other a run for their money! Remember that once you can channel all that energy in a constructive direction, he'll probably be a GREAT performance dog!!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

He is just perfect! Now I know why you didn't send him back to his breeder by now lol ))


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Finn is a stunning stinker!!You can see his character shinning through,looks like he is getting the hang of posing for the camera.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, ladies! Yes, it is very hard to get mad at that face. I think that is what has saved both Miss Ruby and the Finn Man!  I took oodles of photos, just to get a couple of decent ones. I want to get one of him standing and haven't been able to do that. He is constantly moving. I did get a new camera that I think is supposed to have less of a delay, so hopefully I will be able to get a photo before he is completely out of view - but I haven't read the directions yet! 

I was so excited yesterday - I was finally able to get some foot hair trimmed on his back feet!! That is a first!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Finn is a gorgeous boy! You must be making up tales of this sweet boy - he couldn't "really" be that bad, could he?


----------

